# CU200BSF Breakdown



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I had a customer of mine send this in to me. Havent gotten to work on one of these in a while. One of my all time favorites! I wanted to show some things and kind of give perspective on the insides. Cosmetically this reel is a 10 out of 10. I dont think I've seen a better looking BSF. Looks like it came right out of the box. I gave it a spool spin with all brakes in and only got a 5 sec spool spin. Once I got into breaking her down I noticed that the bearings had way too much oil on them and when I took the cast control bearing out there was rust mixed in with the oil. Not only that but there was excessive grease IMO on the inside of the frame. Grease is necessary but it also attracts dirt and grime which can attach to some of the parts. Finding that balance is crucial. My point is that a reel may feel smooth, but alot of times once you remove that oil and grease from the parts and bearing you get a better picture of whats really going on with that reel. Too much oil is not a good thing as it will interfere with your casting distance, and if it gets into that roller clutch bearing it can cause it to fail over time. I'll post up final picts later on this afternoon. got's me some stuffed flounder to make..Dip


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I know you put it in a mix CLR ect. I want to know if you use a tooth brush or a dremel with a brush tip? You make those parts shine like new. Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

No Dremel. Stainless Steel Brush on the brass parts and Nylon on the rest. That and LOTS O ELBOW GREASE..lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For the now older CU100, CU200 and CU200BSF, are the problems different from reel to reel, or do you see similar problems in most? Mine are freshwater use, no corrosion really.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> For the now older CU100, CU200 and CU200BSF, are the problems different from reel to reel, or do you see similar problems in most? Mine are freshwater use, no corrosion really.


 No difference in issues really. IMO those were some of the BEST they ever made..Dip


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Okie Dokie, here's the finished product. I'll post up later once I get it back together and give ya a time on the spool spin. right now I'm gonna relax a bit with Mrs. Dipsay. Enjoy the last pict. that's what I made today.. My woo sah moment...Dip


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Update.. 1min 40 sec average spool spin.. 2 1/2 Crowns..lol


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea that SF is in really great shape. Those stuffed fillets look real good too! Nice post, 2 thumbs up.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow thanks Dipsay food looks good too.I really like cleaning reels now.At least the ones im confident with.I have learned and gained knowledge from you and others on this site tks .


----------



## Surf Smirf (Sep 10, 2011)

Great post Dipsay, as usual. Got a couple of them CU200's I need to tear into. You give me the courage to get after it. Thanks.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, those look better than new. So did you upgrade the bearings? A minute and a 1/2 on old bearing is real good. Thanks for the insight on these reels..


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Rawpower said:


> Man, those look better than new. So did you upgrade the bearings? A minute and a 1/2 on old bearing is real good. Thanks for the insight on these reels..


 Yeah, the stock ABEC#3 were replaced by ABEC#5 ceramics.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Great post! Haven't been here in a while. Sure missed the reading....and the flounder! Beautiful work.....as usual. Come on down, the flounder run is on. Just 2 per day though, but that's OK with me.


----------



## stillyakin (Jan 20, 2008)

*200bsf*

Dipsay,
As you know I just recently aquired the reel from a friend and I had a chance to fish with it before sending it to you. Well, after looking at the before and after pictures, I couldn't wait to get it back. I got it back Thursday and fished with it on Saturday. Wow, what a difference you made with my 200BSF! You have brought a truly great reel back to life. 
Thanks.
rw


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

stillyakin said:


> Dipsay,
> As you know I just recently aquired the reel from a friend and I had a chance to fish with it before sending it to you. Well, after looking at the before and after pictures, I couldn't wait to get it back. I got it back Thursday and fished with it on Saturday. Wow, what a difference you made with my 200BSF! You have brought a truly great reel back to life.
> Thanks.
> rw


 Brotha man, It was a pleasure working on it. Thanks again for the opportunity. Question is..Did you put some good "juju" on it? Catch anything?


----------



## stillyakin (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, yes I did. Couldn't fish long because of family obligations and my waders were leaking but I did manage to hook a couple of reds.
Thanks again for an excellent job.
rw


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Dipsay

What are you soaking your parts in to clean?

Thanks


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Dipsay

I'm working on a reel that drag washer had never been greased and drag was so thight I had to pry the washer out in three parts. I see how clean you got the main drive gear. I have cleaned and brushed and brushed with s.s. brush, the gear still has a thin line around the gear. The gear is smooth as babys but but still shows the line, can you always get the bearings looking like the one your showing. No joke about the elbow grease


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Dipsay, without a doubt you do some of the finest work I have ever seen on a reel. With me being an auto tech, I can appreciate how well you break down each component and perform such a through cleaning and inspection!!! Always a pleasure watching how you work, keep it up. *_


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bassman72 said:


> Hey Dipsay
> 
> What are you soaking your parts in to clean?
> 
> Thanks


 Sorry for the late reply. I soak the brass parts in CLR and use a blend of CLR and simple green and water in a spray bottle to clean the rest. Only exception to that would be the MG reels. The just Simple Green and water.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

bassman72 said:


> Hey Dipsay
> 
> What are you soaking your parts in to clean?
> 
> Thanks


Check out His post Rebuild on Ch100A. He shows you the whole break down.:cheers:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bassman72 said:


> Hey Dipsay
> 
> I'm working on a reel that drag washer had never been greased and drag was so thight I had to pry the washer out in three parts. I see how clean you got the main drive gear. I have cleaned and brushed and brushed with s.s. brush, the gear still has a thin line around the gear. The gear is smooth as babys but but still shows the line, can you always get the bearings looking like the one your showing. No joke about the elbow grease


 I know what you mean brotha. Those Dartanium drags have a tendancy to corrode to that brass gear. I try and start to get em out. if I get any resistance i drop em in that CLR for a while and let it work on that. Most times it works, but other times it comes out in pieces..LOL Sometimes you cant get that line out bro. if that corrosion gets to embedded, the only way to get it out is to grind it down, but then you'd affect the drag distance on it. Either change out gear sets or just get it as smooth. Polish, polish, polish.. Bearings? or gears?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

alldaylong said:


> _*Dipsay, without a doubt you do some of the finest work I have ever seen on a reel. With me being an auto tech, I can appreciate how well you break down each component and perform such a through cleaning and inspection!!! Always a pleasure watching how you work, keep it up. *_


 Muchas Gracias brotha man!


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Man looked at post rebuild ch 100 A lots of info it's great he takes the time to show us how ( THANK YOU DIPSAY). Between him and Bantam 1 you can learn anything about reels.


Thanks to Both


----------

